# 105x105x105 Rubik's cube solve attempt



## soup (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll attempt to solve a 105x105x105 cube over the course of a few weeks. I'm confident that it'll be done within roughly 200 ~ 250 hours of solve time. I'll be live feeding my attempt, as well as recording via hypercam to upload a time-lapse. Hopefully, this will set a record for largest cube ever solved by hand. The current largest cube ever solved by hand I'm aware of is 100x100x100.

Live feed is here


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Veerexx (Mar 25, 2013)

Wut.


----------



## Akiro (Mar 25, 2013)

Since it is on a computer...you should solve it with your feet... 
Louis Cormier style!


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 25, 2013)

Akiro said:


> Since it is on a computer...you should solve it with your feet...
> Louis Cormier style!



^^


----------



## uniacto (Mar 25, 2013)

Good luck.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 25, 2013)

That'll take a while


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Mar 25, 2013)

About how many hours of solve time have you spent solving this 105^3 so far? I made an approximation formula (it gives an estimated "optimal" official average solve time in seconds for a cube of size _n..._it's based on the current official 3x3x3 Avg. WR) while back, and it gives an average solve time for the 105^3 to be approximately 1220 hours, which is over 7 full (24 hours a day) weeks of solve time. I'm just curious. 

EDIT:
Okay, so you're just beginning now (for some odd reason I didn't catch that). I guess well see. No pressure, just have fun!


----------



## soup (Mar 25, 2013)

k.. beginning now.


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 26, 2013)

I just realised the actual size of the thing when I went on the live stream

umadbro?


----------



## uniacto (Mar 26, 2013)

that thing is gargantuan.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 26, 2013)

cmowla said:


> About how many hours of solve time have you spent solving this 105^3 so far? I made an approximation formula (it gives an estimated "optimal" official average solve time in seconds for a cube of size _n..._it's based on the current official 3x3x3 Avg. WR) while back, and it gives an average solve time for the 105^3 to be approximately 1220 hours, which is over 7 full (24 hours a day) weeks of solve time. I'm just curious.


Your formula is O(n^4/log(n)). That is probably because you tried to fit records on real times, and real-cube times have factors such as a decrease in cube stability and turnspeed as the number of layers increases. (Also, you're overfitting the data... a LOT ) This is unrealistic for computer cubes because as the number of layers increases the difficulty of turning the cube stays the same, and in fact, the difficulty of finding pieces peaks at some point - essentially, it becomes impossible to just scan the cube and find the right piece, so you have to switch to more local guess-and-check type strategies which pretty much take a constant amount of time (relative to cube size). What I'm saying is that the time taken per piece increases for a bit, and then more or less levels off, as cube size increases. The number of pieces is O(n^2) so there you go.

I know soup took ~16 hours for the 40x40x40. That works out to about 6.31 seconds per piece. At that speed he would finish the 105x105x105 in 113.7 hours. Actually, I think he's being quite generous with his time estimate, but we'll see!


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 26, 2013)

I still cant believe you are going to do this :3


----------



## Mikel (Mar 26, 2013)

Good luck! Wow, that is a monstrous cube.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 26, 2013)

1 hour 42 minutes, 8/103 rows of 1 centre solved = 12:45 per row.

= 129:37:30 to finish centres.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 26, 2013)

You assumed he had to solve the last center, didn't you?


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 26, 2013)

That is so cool! Bookmarked! Good luck!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 26, 2013)

dear gawd, good luck


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 26, 2013)

I salute you, sir, for taking up this task!


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 26, 2013)

Can't even begin to fathom solving it. Amazing patience.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 26, 2013)

qqwref said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > 1 hour 42 minutes, 8/103 rows of 1 centre solved = 12:45 per row.
> ...



And also the centers will get progressively easier.


----------



## soup (Mar 26, 2013)

Current progress: ~246 minutes into the solve.







2060 out of 63654 center pieces solved (3.236%)


----------



## qqwref (Mar 26, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> And also the centers will get progressively easier.


I agree, but it's very hard to predict how much easier.


----------



## timeless (Mar 26, 2013)

whats the scramble so other ppl can try it out too?


----------



## emolover (Mar 26, 2013)

I would give up so quickly


----------



## uniacto (Mar 26, 2013)

Parity's gonna be pretty hard to do on this... what would you do if you messed up the alg? 



timeless said:


> whats the scramble so other ppl can try it out too?


I wouldn't even try to start.


----------



## soup (Mar 26, 2013)

timeless said:


> whats the scramble so other ppl can try it out too?



The program doesn't give out scrambles. It just scrambles your cube. Besides, the scrambles are 16384 moves long.


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 26, 2013)

do yau 
or at least when you get to edges I would recommend filling the bottom layer with solved "pairs" so that finding them becomes easier

Anyway, good luck and I salute your bravery!


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 26, 2013)

wow, just wow. I would give up instantly by just looking at it. I admire your patience, sir.


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 26, 2013)

Insane...

I'll keep lurking this thread


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 26, 2013)

. There's not much else to say.


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 26, 2013)

What's your motivation for doing this?


----------



## peterbone (Mar 26, 2013)

soup said:


> Current progress: ~246 minutes into the solve.
> 
> 2060 out of 63654 center pieces solved (3.236%)



This is a bit off topic, but why is your PNG image file size so large. I re-saved it as PNG and the size became much smaller. Did you save as BMP and then rename the extension to PNG?

Back on topic, good luck to you on this. I once solved a 20^3 using the program in my signature. I thought that everyone used a 2D layout for very large cubes. In my Rubix program I made some additions for solving very large cubes, including diagonal lines to help in finding the center. The person who suggested it had some very useful methods for solving very large cubes that made it a lot faster and required less thought per piece.
Here's his youtube channel with instructions for his method
http://www.youtube.com/user/kellycoinguy


----------



## fhein (Mar 26, 2013)

peterbone said:


> This is a bit off topic, but why is your PNG image file size so large.



Maybe it was in PNG32 and you resaved it as PNG8?


----------



## Godmil (Mar 26, 2013)

AGH!! it seriously makes me feel queezy looking at that cube. I can't get my head around how you can do this. Good luck!


----------



## peterbone (Mar 26, 2013)

fhein said:


> Maybe it was in PNG32 and you resaved it as PNG8?


The file size of his PNG is the same (actually slightly larger) as a 24 bit bitmap. It's not compressed at all.


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 26, 2013)

WHAT?! Joblessness? OVER 9000!

*Salute*


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 26, 2013)

How can you find the centres... wow.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 26, 2013)

qqwref said:


> You assumed he had to solve the last center, didn't you?



oyeahlol



PeelingStickers said:


> How can you find the centres... wow.



by guessing


----------



## Sarath Jayand (Mar 26, 2013)

What?


----------



## Petro Leum (Mar 26, 2013)

what the hell.... good luck, dont forget sleeping and your metabolism while solving


----------



## tim (Mar 26, 2013)

peterbone said:


> The file size of his PNG is the same (actually slightly larger) as a 24 bit bitmap. It's not compressed at all.



Compression for PNG images is optional.


----------



## soup (Mar 26, 2013)

Current progress:







2987 out of 63654 center pieces solved. (4.693%), ~401 minutes into the solve.


----------



## scylla (Mar 26, 2013)

which programm do you use?


----------



## applemobile (Mar 26, 2013)

Press f5. Se what happens?


----------



## soup (Mar 26, 2013)

scylla said:


> which programm do you use?



Program is Rubix cube simulator. It can be found here. Sim supports cubes from 1x1x1 to 256x256x256.


----------



## cubernya (Mar 26, 2013)

soup said:


> Program is Rubix cube simulator. It can be found here. Sim supports cubes from 1x1x1 to 256x256x256.



After this you should do a 150x150, 200x200, 250x250, or the 256x256 of course. Now that would be insane (more so than this)


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 26, 2013)

What would be cool is if we could form a team for larger puzzles and take it in turns to solve it.

Keep it up, soup!


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 26, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> What would be cool is if we could form a team for larger puzzles and take it in turns to solve it.



yes.

50x50-minx lets do it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm in, I just need a mouse


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 26, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> I'm in, I just need a mouse



50x50 qminx gogogo

dem handshifts


----------



## soup (Mar 26, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> What would be cool is if we could form a team for larger puzzles and take it in turns to solve it.
> 
> Keep it up, soup!



Thanks. And, that would be possible with cubes this size. Just pass each other the save file as you go along and it can be solved by multiple people.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 26, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> WHAT?! Joblessness? OVER 9000!



Indeed. In fact, each side has 105*105 = 11025 stickers, which is certainly over 9000. 

It looks even more formidable than I thought... good luck!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 26, 2013)

256*256 minx

ONE HANDED

oh wait...


----------



## soup (Mar 27, 2013)

I messed up big time on this.. At the bottom of the screen, there's a move history display. Clicking on it will take you back to whatever it was you were doing at the point you clicked.. so I accidentally clicked on that and didn't realize it. I lost a bit over 100 minutes of work... sorry, folks. Will get to recovering the losses.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 27, 2013)

soup said:


> I messed up big time on this.. At the bottom of the screen, there's a move history display. Clicking on it will take you back to whatever it was you were doing at the point you clicked.. so I accidentally clicked on that and didn't realize it. I lost a bit over 100 minutes of work... sorry, folks. Will get to recovering the losses.



Oh no!


----------



## hwangs (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 27, 2013)

Don't do it all at once or else you have no life.


----------



## elrog (Mar 27, 2013)

^ Funny, but true.

@ Garron: He was quoting Dragon Ball Z (Yes, I'm ashamed I even know what that is... My brothers watch it.)

I wish you luck in your quest to solve this monstrocity.


----------



## soup (Mar 27, 2013)

I think I'm going to solve the rows on the right half of the green center block. I've only been solving for the left half so far. Solving both halves at the same time should make finding the final pieces for the green center block a less strenuous task. Once I've cleared the green center block, the other 5 center blocks should be much lighter work. Well.. I should stop goofing and get back to work.

Current progress:





3502 out of 63654 center pieces completed. (5.502%)


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome! I'd like to see a reconstruction once this is done


----------



## qqwref (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm sure you could convince him to post the save file, which does actually track all the moves. Then you could watch it back! It would probably be pretty big, though.


----------



## soup (Mar 27, 2013)

Why would you want a massive reconstruction? Do you really want to see all ~85 ~ 95k moves it would probably take for me to finish this off?


----------



## EMI (Mar 27, 2013)

Brest?


----------



## Petro Leum (Mar 27, 2013)

EMI said:


> Brest?


Trying to get him to make us a new post of the year?

no thanks, thats sadistic


----------



## peterbone (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm sure there are more efficient ways to start than simply starting to solve the first centre. By firstly clearing opposite sides of green and blue you would make it a lot easier to solve the centres. I'm not saying you should start over though.


----------



## BaconCuber (Mar 27, 2013)

Whoa. I can barely solve a 6x6. Just don't hit the 'scramble' button.


----------



## soup (Mar 27, 2013)

BaconCuber said:


> Whoa. I can barely solve a 6x6. Just don't hit the 'scramble' button.



's alright.. there's a warning dialog if you do.



peterbone said:


> I'm sure there are more efficient ways to start than simply starting to solve the first centre. By firstly clearing opposite sides of green and blue you would make it a lot easier to solve the centres. I'm not saying you should start over though.



I'll try this advice for something like a 20x20 or 30x30.


----------



## Zamulacz (Mar 27, 2013)

Make Ao5


----------



## soup (Mar 27, 2013)

Zamulacz said:


> Make Ao5



lolno. I may do a 20x20 Ao5 though.


----------



## Username (Mar 27, 2013)

What simulator is this?


----------



## applemobile (Mar 27, 2013)

soup said:


> Program is Rubix cube simulator. It can be found here. Sim supports cubes from 1x1x1 to 256x256x256.





Username said:


> What simulator is this?



Taddaaa


----------



## irontwig (Mar 27, 2013)

peterbone said:


> I'm sure there are more efficient ways to start than simply starting to solve the first centre. By firstly clearing opposite sides of green and blue you would make it a lot easier to solve the centres. I'm not saying you should start over though.



Just remembered this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ediiiaBedd8


----------



## qqwref (Mar 27, 2013)

peterbone said:


> I'm sure there are more efficient ways to start than simply starting to solve the first centre. By firstly clearing opposite sides of green and blue you would make it a lot easier to solve the centres. I'm not saying you should start over though.


I'm not convinced this is worth it, but it's an interesting idea.


----------



## KrisM (Mar 27, 2013)

That's awesome soup. Well.. seeing this post, I'm currently starting a 106x106x106 cube solve. Live stream will be up soon.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 27, 2013)

You can try, Kris. But if you haven't done other huge cubes, and aren't really into it, I doubt you'll have the motivation to put in the 100+ hours and actually finish it.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 27, 2013)

Not sure if he was jk or not, but good luck anyway!


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 27, 2013)

KrisM said:


> That's awesome soup. Well.. seeing this post, I'm currently starting a 106x106x106 cube solve. Live stream will be up soon.




[26/03/2013 21:54:45] Dashie: how many rows have you done so far?
[26/03/2013 21:54:50] soup: 29
[26/03/2013 21:54:53] Dashie: damn
[26/03/2013 21:55:05] Dashie: inb4 someone announces their 106x106 attempt within a few days
[26/03/2013 21:55:17] soup: lol
[26/03/2013 21:55:32] soup: I'd be disappointed..

I called it.


----------



## KrisM (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha, that was my intention ben. I was just kidding. Good luck soup, I would never have that patience! I know you can do it... for SPEEDSOLVING


----------



## soup (Mar 28, 2013)

It's all for our humble forum. Why would I cube if it weren't for this hangout?


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 28, 2013)

KrisM said:


> Haha, that was my intention ben. I was just kidding. Good luck soup, I would never have that patience! I know you can do it... for SPEEDSOLVING



ok. I am starting a 200x200 solve.


----------



## Owen (Mar 28, 2013)

If you finish, you'll have some spiffy bragging rights!


----------



## Ellsming (Mar 28, 2013)

Non-cuber: "Wow! I bet a cube that big has over a million combinations!"

Well, technically they wouldn't be wrong...

Out of interest and my desire for big numbers, who wants to find out how many digits there are in the number of possible combinations of that... that monstrosity? I don't even know what to call it. I refer to my 8x8 as a behemoth, so I don't think any number of words could do that little treasure justice.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 28, 2013)

this


cmowla said:


> Chris Hardwick came up with a formula. It's on his section on speedcubing.com.



for 105: http://bit.ly/15WSyWA
= 2.501235... × 10^42369


----------



## soup (Mar 28, 2013)

Ellsming said:


> Non-cuber: "Wow! I bet a cube that big has over a million combinations!"
> 
> Well, technically they wouldn't be wrong...
> 
> Out of interest and my desire for big numbers, who wants to find out how many digits there are in the number of possible combinations of that... that monstrosity? I don't even know what to call it. I refer to my 8x8 as a behemoth, so I don't think any number of words could do that little treasure justice.



42370 digits..


----------



## aronpm (Mar 28, 2013)

the full number (i hope that it is correct because i calculated it by hand and i dont want to do it again)


Spoiler



2501235378070496608373461199496053975059120030690481204568120419283888321452297887736290785187875142875655935872047592768819860330643565004759587064388103360369998468853868817031545806722468639304414672474091177786965854323688028829312314049595467029580244349590365251596779170863352915384837542474181486068686111745094265006511950634567036700019181457581348169140186071139791158765712229314845146712385406060949061773503146581522359682083975004798249312766809772320311240140006549082467923251022206342921691255984995591597509492183559882374803362916725169233256253114865544539656441380241966065702144414223185730795486853982144879193991732449254199440967122211573898622174431343306035151368685083800937963229260125570903352590182175502966307253683986352001122679255366567439534098454419373310997625837351892343414879946721841137346016003905102184284289323487726497920390297800229944200848670843860525440577489396708210600174647788628833372342608125898055298270746774694438430154740671864410891943095805146969984685232701701670782238279275078884182179417534729501574454556210002567189022465853292302578140003070887619274032825629740512534847875916596944569812748914991498838654492919285045118695661430965773591096848469044649445602717265540959142836083799680181546043748014402534486720660910133921407706925791056578621555518286352327468999417466601768843223728440280023011793655965721207536310407505660856559902029611113775426959076834778502708632775036471853561973272398828093788999670013098406895187583126473077747905500977934710721030844503057074762923098857786354317608704342443316366954405479427900655407275412099139769713850675615351753839822967415739068675713877545938618524985971470792858749472446700985539118823458585567903652205931547902519150077666430608549568777137238089879963786774684924633894761570409429755956820811062645922970647255284703076197319445197810746281429713396529454231100241890174211390789638250560391324902326696690325721415256138911133273434212780976809545963579140173572897824165585702082711919447630888995764432745071414620423478016985882411474361215247498491446043212051615944427743293486990666902103055177976486324160668671924241566352674322701971869871949068139469744895568282719698123983915394870688190703797210688791869201005504402036449845930889634425660901598732554672097837009970628926973296073069676827031227222654124032143868294730826212640238765867545473659492282977236036986764004087344910928074068201783736280984875508054644589966159735001342255385808857418088979288773398429958216025609983740625067083931977561640564346596669014180347191171304117807151731469318458736558821650990189358315774325615989905363407955359515320829277896889986113831247650216511813940509580233463513626630700735318084219944852697629869640456341048775137196568847789301961075224128381597828721440560962167958142977851062875671942696153758370094003641403946173724094526578240452087868745716810777341505956810339512181099203358313122451906062219250800190637450074112395535896535458071536203837948485898141757292982126081075355579112960408475863385788048929849002805623647198749714308607203217567831146469830035274420495848659176309331094244089062936844837144201906341782501494223748695716767554440738034460818357945328100963436081434971589471565490437462248240018895788336188465614274177023995083212193609746404320416635046718705543160114846582814331757692200306918981421353450699881275915916432761902572278704090811979948955507606003236443152528940307864357969090892109764838887668854434189985589029407159274887528950734774762383893380398779164546926890677340425437828864313666727268861600266770856024292977268099861418094673424240809932742291341347667092409023455880301320533810494826329853896576148076263567986445142899581948183530545923738249181332056348387921900427123755260477394948058256204997847672132227689015041889508479384906508518325576713770854761349523603491893666676413360371102326699707000372446856186563839992458075013150147796354926981703002408357086139008255064602353072727129287180709038048003163888804732980370023072471605196322957716764981110648969268196669649209110642103671244710128849843277867607617075825811962464966484226547363936625880103146196788770383937612913067140112343556178537930008395192672041086392362314512926863057595813530029038335256600994977021953862557616470842076994362948185467911082502408533064543990445907724362653437835805287771258169917205348681888001045233482166923582301695934201738781185441548544032527673629723488345562630212222710476948895797603872679060785795121550074197574142841185876420770646243566089410039703616474854637784850030125139450060249073331064452495843031502096139180316448547106850991148239318754433657909604099309575603527327138702920741112483188587420078254005693670283068192782606026643412479382160280721767149459249683285151755199553597678373281549090639887104441751383559261231402663269526684067232919252427203872472955430056458865633245253625350265729771494762565737626041632472216049930792359098236314917752575015524046464119691696978594369837789238334525182530400536548887980501590962829381445402539619642032075231940280905394065843881145334603764589150583458456227840057530932081849153084666747297895559722750513541096736209840802040295773568212813016477943282218508761205907015681735662566803071808621889349624294826162075675875769980064048508686695999912671453500989579377633721465602376758104900835726201132776592198242019532652118046795061536451913713262524395546084652493368302598739448674594731005290354868424874586012388434375454633212075005280397309879668481673240714608221365966286810796689770448289615458493815273672725817637859484507622910938420899624880044656039127896543063380119478287381726465780066883202329698219682073158333398667078012329378835742222279467481241459179098828758792806747228223525801051787034818685371376072451676293449718030434947924146882737630088670677029696776256410690718410154522709843551062374524860202227627585050877338980866993924247167278839196904645979834437537122388433727645250581660700064814736173174101612105185358065002711325671019462675079238041515545618516235402474470869426640404793680596258178206865656680974791907571880832299722680942832179120214851141131653003482260320671344634938705313119683882811001480483854178431239604413466894977905799839188907886776222318814082038920883108065823193670544024411500969148488606714205177278524262711637930389613091959507620623042441481202218893551944225339306086016370717798992765822921393482390109544499136131387673305915400372158153399003987804947201402844742136601296160796428545232681321413059976804677298894454240434279663512275757648600788404207781510269608059039319837941692456854293409574633193497354537899221657321576593046643958773992194186311740640748090096383539452153057544285717096364087033970519581429597302619383029116245068345240414609747060079690110438186186458843939310065062068841497648489085813115463754800569337450912740303371567822747298319329085605127746691805762339356862951274442718642966725061289873602492669297613476425437547609940135984020534113907488893738097131549458346812819156772484003803131359125647488806899959514431653103895430948731338805935572926119352044010922909886078484569822952245650257635535992221590922928345666372631135726510998238931487501499009088239512502559401503972329131352373104566851191346584941325906587475916119848386988123259149002575764964557975737971804835343275406074365042075481333318660795866158876748554269242869949689941603775176288600798399425071935231904897015133874709732467490028944338734354811035227276884954633324489448034993090685804445212049722742041885277435069681363558508009502903815982604627196514275456484915093962873892234285500794790289700959429313951376952910109514170919799818019764350619250320414546376274279730715593871244212436649528010733000025904695946953042087774673345289400237959657139670910948052895107760532015179749559478153510169725070961937071708822729683014331167110796013894666694053937214637365681323655202622623426223850135329947463205048202403489206667729724641146271050062110128527795618375870408675834985326021961123722513506783732183317554117786030049900336753632626911723313051396599610083193243367729043777309339356204278824597560585491117736891777224150771879816423955048812832092561652684563161599504983717408921984206287216153482019586187454183286158368052118155227845851534246155413423050260103224144905776575377593889536052198300673016079829368924062924346436225471267332990531601523572377036730117302879709646777960023770513465038169206816140122579280740705071210324538400339495626064512102958088034148393911748651385955108362838517969836005116425648677281380164844227600974859495817812238027304779217846666464341782256971049206239340969420461050137432697165802740665762268376723986428084080570173368262948534215537838188445932620162604603454145685500581028491201532580501108663433137804033397955298660692260652823219451150950528073809163148240837194015804679794408726589618334267182652556651274074577410809784802031115344658246146910049079420981362454365469682715131197428378635783389580757841001789891416094531535883894027696082346915172885444570331390656879901403892673399887354696885415494914249480431705668327005393077454141808206396624857187209981316525486625565920724953424187950980987471002413813603338692078226192872033423692080210733376164271876640694971139338971474828308797512694750925434180644998556600089692133593769056328054287892570955855170027750621250625118617910364336337936102357747661596619683529892516177450471216308133713419057042021135954848338974056751532395646724313105136550432518602152363466508155581634832371405714340140792004505801714690244317070026875724050468773845744895006951855226578662949904364392229821557400879033553314751643554142532483388553787912890095107060924823268941643350582513471637451970011777812054066286583035367702838965227604735546269509703926657258960121656533374505416272557813969456489466949018636648007486230136296349690986220717211397400781194303972940886471865960126053413766546298204322570965654344682403845441117416265085374668299436829186140966155055426341963202823501596075017849806306091200778370785376082200898661617255078008358149777083310195384430179680200047160615345170590684033266709001606877027518022013172551903260577410616651114051504045859894115602700639299046668423544947309983517515036550898555224262913905110064494633629655216638893711170352104148419110233331503232436795745060080653159302116233700612867936991444411475266690729020262224036896027495096902240656119802227826675658060677834206695604742501108480251997926414870527952532853685504676005913424369905116037636231095886462596929498474538095171123542985536504886675689069793890607587136099292601525632438045588277357556381237799781268735653954050311534664212639163592398125915063689769720611672507831826681876229264031152532524769695003181556725723561037312077772912372614684278965801205913014685341646700438870022649295529602660821367532219083523674656887627328304495943020139919644751204831656662568569751347109038940559928520551091051176757460655917351019276067534896606995991679066114799037924551211180487917804261330642397296254749968692106386833075208343809736945271608913266258202274161395380179983479413685657154702573386619843041751776051667795121484545365260536126455177109781420601427853525726315766023641119982093672577064801634579379501078248225267562826390943988054042681516699467396981859272165992375844351854860258466217068485895083092289244856537551903338134234612368278237193952300353745231863855840259698127310911895037398876658888188390438930603458615769935810152160695557063932721205105580571193294949880343693846218756476518121196561444183534533633047037677834647336563909324232859476019584909235949538804754537240209154027452990491435709156111935333572917754820633942419097167301550571657188137213134083986146388142278922541024864016358958924979215994576278476900394078401116047518660513749406641980190010910278107490287867687684062313401212231730769766770435979570423642446496178608110842181740679383847418817545346770319908599373169244027870341301569589585888027676827793004129991647242795539361341300353481705328459612578925197233871479192468189561517503530995539269718934573351109065719069104725378586674758134318904498625809778789426848572803448015166257510950684397831387895266937269407911567003515214453582586471848255443883566360985611534080195877669127239464409442288080933795062297864873657918573035333334645682446875497845716062252508614427190396776285258191461226357429617895758992521479267730004070423084251638561667916088019238339985002506229671060261441652734085470200919564009982292851981515552639479510028788908945501018151292164401573795526237985881362310138606207083913267801984072520839752561761985859295784393952897546318476104438309941134109788969352538145277146026261967597452127403310064414061604159985908574061359214560293981949480365445085056684269941351029003385760888761811237688352084036057867000851209446339841566780372984470592592814476229329227396829534237100690820218822815195438269309896055908031833601448268514047617313125531395186523062699537516082325900900308861046213417949309144871803305231513197281019155151697908585718303746584983796927658796849964682960925263571325599854963950458384318056180493510958837656414800403148769941646308648487478096440026448147808856005629490088446918114345703444487743048851977392026840543116488494359597756682493252439622780803230157717802285295837268829962896249067786324033099861004606980252544001379675937714764225732588454892473048999082190863019118092708538261608506882269128989424598483221185569021003355793307477629195720307818866927115937608213969516305149703839415432426320042600778865695331300797021647031168587168465978489450876336496415931386644833973702826716889893133130254638771242433883365693751564371147553331112474663015088570953288093269475070216543766905180631959590577920545388781535830910405776755343310320342729113588487975656704862773155190712694082609794974728169544293117782941326551290437229912417163168490222122417201020870111640475510618694702057451298293589589676277096292255474826114535159249327355519862822260977437079430494069016824896793496284172821662136404292611561030290440811851408949384903079206747238650521484235813042465824789994701971599134512511780765897287433759972563173484155580215072397250792920237252285126737657989539847297857629626025532895955139585826266910816678762198761787558809460076543048310096770289996506634440105827820860402044785725199477686892400260645122494922345732523685465847326818213020847688369037862936639753469182821970726812533664859777925970005471186165711020996137493886344024716260821017254589938425896849523308873784279850318220336345662160695835847273251566112670175809801600051190849286757883911874587921726167758516987930589644324259724809311705070021945034300531360182328616082886299527536490734663753856720852631520935394839831403311697030892630177890703099700410516301819327297248309636984968152315125031774245887757097895480792104180683768313589032999505740242425309376644469781223012351871900548784589268144279786283157252280151428254269506766884468170018516046266982438522772242412798990567599988170607282264200158637232516632324390718101973610532884855603719308750032141902484388068968514235566012531843636241631072076629438140221751693270952956713763251348141059953160032961522591087992614455940556291665237926870558814928071178693530252767663350221786792526680518333298699834169438471109600050782034660819429722478782967407260059041037592729226744604763032646802354910443794591598447670246598033987230409929309351793958445560490183173936908510601694693932373142108717275276729521745639842365240268021454689498177009686123319154660435458734978487939564261230235118420364857454596333573572043095021298388547307802275472821864703907624479746440871609173095861671500225608319996985626451936064518522457844850756270405427916959305569711440900207781231679573526136381559485336015493029068909284912306081014765164827854941438675234340053193020648805061398692989032399111226973230645607092793188757426553968472642199451369789959789286771882427976368763081403362149948661410092206798216782042655045193251816596846065805797920208206641270566526222742715273426621150337273495091495259676645458034676169943692163560718775804265227013772319198299212705201541419519320598219701394486778410463628962546357152502115458805035694293749019690139206147821134937802616350801918899962997201528930414915654111916548774382251103327525178969170786966765126843514298881252383147572103406346890942121655646102852394681160168551914464520282392192259274644532209971636663182260782686090475908700585976685694894613367619187839134508805093009292026564908963530737685196722732186079476756834342418906300259417858469347088320524447373236264383241736441269166746339790134145915630801490972486854394775884078802638311807990820661221214196864449416260649886226170911793345002337956714828478843490230610042056020788420710506348443989570637962356298095383629338569353518056607124415126616197750412793316979776032575817197291360800353681011677287771221878968259581547795467681055118340196874615916358235466757606881268133688677802963819052442767920157098337454920940630314246017289449733357172716042382333585637852836871994041378097642202378579888432001557649787910351724210350281443751199664926711099903143652800686550457888120471789302912290283745013129301966299599341499913685293125767501266680029364800326937164702742727027166225290172324302035825169409869136465004726347544827934748534124964145959446121269132313348043900736055761852057181777636811240832923052476524769720886533923694705789434884754518341499527040627670945960060897812039677435923750818253196082131890226007325460194851435625252445175315610876686082289929060861157902364545581397191496710127868014608509731345169735054953235893755098584955742961760915924148396630315980910821213530113101814522751858944673541740837604774447545206392671812939417632764041146706587864005670534728715695954814213440201028042907160442964910839285719473443264767861275080453566794633995015906050761624634672477686802471859989357961948848901220714917525272644736275185406659603496001982274995450937606298496334055428627615625153194086484317222104612581723930578213946411160978325015947460076200856123075025112573058543139988241493172741244112151673580847374676827842653396908695483746545719522425935977800220555243045427045747452019747756663550692241192310376327676573191783729166448570458411479302794698275191395155318687631707432345933619788266734992400604153442946797828597771693382620573028507077004552558654066342634893256584824103262776409015338069156831986712622822743075167474560046057536134305994121784030867208795135119332518014679589337025684017956114312724315298806852231233429158885656566593429025646013076999171987089403582040964493629358527572649456767244114183023973688151245603121167433947530553836231968966200309576329703645775770069598839144873638601309907419884628776988550385269219255503090370667582719428596856557974048980109993611645021450851708493204432220957348531630637085682286415265478063623729110322750292318577690913434039760537229329993708643460460476400442453793351716658384117868908686912482820884567091861497653099069067899142709270191717788839488531904236736165048258974114668247644057121639955138069642956666734186384604783048265131091636603863400229094720986095773049397379796913937938369324211866455568408954907231169158948301143550236891333135148212882921511562528525008267811400234986639094754435199067789096829931283875586427003183165943641925017686257440212402719094382794155240109256699404586778361748153067013152868549946775972426825614503928227410196275539812487242146949612529118006573028027759361611862904989439684215598076930570074610914242870867040701927230645487830092476770211538391157843438316459464312685964672604728140159152011888217332668884312348178819784949137472122256735959453953358048493954636926532795430326799469756109596996817822452648938401846050020597721893377541238765968484760255949753212799096510708004820251027600754101890965987440361092405273435229708533656245004159061382968623873812034261708087181887094060844226061528089977188076015050513976015947168800493281486159091989850985817764100038543560934076109513574746835086301685625220991464388894114120226387527055599923987285661346295432763845877612861912313650250044133203735577962672039912646702229080174679749140540694468972818660126872066586836192379701997345984528032395574990946944111012569688463921332131681717436750483877781428451969430486755380017369904532072805772921252971276084067502592038001637689158623396045911004628787144474808779722110429671600910012050708100066611667784904850120566256691812224492586198584875591981283323924019156419939076578841950779479463357642221629657374932709129837104373040086804008492711266341807597595188025397347697008349457684534697359544681593248085441357180245865900274477501477717713386234673438853644820847596575226552102587358339878556735352107846772959419248807509333256979584247156348971140528093814349292813043297596297153571568777562264582645152974810559271605464964690404355406612597912084547851198690679219425307714254368484773094850292386352547131596162978750692970106269717870653080510262951869683395101171317121161959000927476854515006866632673079364876155175706593015086320055985178081135935597525376022255722539826441526718723329026315399783612916429930469937563847747374737488218816111656171842155224053964714668675603368456397504467661658458955671946191299547542889545756621172339324543507724403615876644303533029522519504738841151045235331960853662859778389191508901152484370328980178930336183335400585687394931380729712380598029960563526150689228546991280245324479911735353401877725957387161752936520450338366506664194972659048897175726679989107140374005851063882392720951427519670607561932505831876476867972528777662829020882445848018663971953966253824319766926502663708254088077428593980866298677952801062966544057067629992296343283908290305331180504701767933818984867378542155421395022554769725971942500155574585732191618303358599068696986606360970431750388095248359212521535823221962009361193171771735175052728526457747645834975583640357918351604245844279480661208945672771279702158782359401360844825444618237932254361392464473363507424789440963594832425224665520669301416961299887122139897078229565362824962781299405271511638322999127867270097705138587570864159570856257208194527992137596638667149133700172256021533307204497264914050586686764228120518734447807280572199108944378862508224284897602548954044101703447111085335928855539787950247005170366571450917937398395576993069693743300471523772091936021083606668580771468231046604047083447666983262722980334576695970312380425218867341536669989570825673606637047106737768290911346239383082957403297777820124223704733098558431427586411719551069846276586081758115314723776241350791681691304563843413310044921206144298121017087220033857157199304785020253503092546346327533009079253466343815397830929271895369600520566355243765492558963930266009651355167701401420863908324463749904636288836116916402348398403774865476212420535479769055134692554229406323448458442957822468059131881033264473109918623322873822622526939853665787815312627033783981617572176625632576616963763692705586834808793874594688619710565025859156026842320045392532376633753565518014722596102943586221028862979251157555444605468184211056442487814291011006108278469300570047517338193986588024019243151809725793149856318820449330332762892649401108640657661207865836051648183599120213244142865683999081207382952348950037980975529637855568454993443255971324897175209214036701114272960821221432093699853675897750478781582858463281818613326850973565120755903510973742848237642040618662530294202278557572864732798473761113296594808629667106107147740932254871686235935374417063805493904984543002066027044368494360638778696119242209885522563041298971384895482210504895950521583590143916238175251996378561957089318130874216801847726733984782070943728909060464115158520938299205281490706666938423249538427024265113589529876772588614497186925337605250675757850335753790105868280787152101685420011105219855949968971048924398496916428132314112277255335851113130595576109181949413373448319426987371312508000080006678448599280033868502573706996492223133461365134918350115616449049954885156191243114532002102228157859182393256889922410078530736230883426426785050747048785824097835078155888507683673749648194573887671265482799078443751850658603003168257757757493238718038585897120318914346827244539422691188517106196203438824814734827505276687701524464758022777574330514001800148178231946226787990100045553517754972419356171676255352378641208163163194743670428331177712365729253384376503905640430416825401749364802691118607949340283236644117961962971019353633141490587510972367064022213601351867403957561393311165121225712786796902438648305717958623467882962132962336917776071816035157423452735875279329321393103854916141196723557370830247581153086423562830902534448976266518608365321424572499690079739438293396563163131806430380457560353590866230811712256514269211298011119719280689462995571827056750223312599138423123643153405676101388053130492210529213929166234449519842214042484027754039772384938915143012221548431217155954957960863295489578362089829706018375027888847163025113568798512073939461531932551425842268487027754796239188342501384599366521688224601934882540201530674947311870900489862640040792371409144982075076047590800952946549965013204580903183433796319384741189187333903712904209063361172229312672978151214391727682740399800264685989455397749448883118237228493594364713326709574268059389189187767032067867433515840270658374030470073079487988590770150403811850610080736296065882860575561819541961063370098047267326850198708504668455513107805509629550297650947647967028100913997915237943715864795244532709093312457085809236339236182663005475400930778436755206387212396273917857368022792102886748939728176449159404983354021959718770153219584358195873584045757849493367348832165827947566786270327283116067387539945314834823381140795689398479227191224206881580457230805255130972376484591043782662741275450451674445946426905127942499089219080293958760463957849708436611160221351573951896692658094011464441580673454466653121344362399342186745008279467668431341674143320508440425090401978378085816090678332707483244293605300392645344366700578480432301561163736692471957577368401550846267774388481101976469219148490668494854925565837355385478302461895019843921939518705475968851256552072261097160877185816113267791771053830072631070057298235197704469169969219393447912065372504726041862648322948692050802199735435816446799156359897966074791134523794365196691100024464264039772582471175791545964428148456136063612182596431915141122368640226698393567630967070925635045046223488183213448414245960862563039961600289791242802650688928322224297427111448989862535409402170004292646979284293223120953345184000228793480047677627400316445349839113165646424733573258465836755862540291373492001339923044279431894232298960745243405140808267481740307094113011017100721301542087979695631590881012870998971874588426802026982790301990643651377554957435830658183690770355138077668215012296727496217088253655499012024377749906900052780630680301918160978015732089084665079762712665772263396171789485319928898075047441150828538116261479775739618753893246304410860112615662275944923597177657175877465608989011431346118943798858546200857233095846247484392468279745817471117169649255601842348540890015898067595170630901430495995918014372111424054161720400944098662649552216344590966352576396976259273550741750095680036952941392479757424488365173256538529581494279211309403020558536389863434708739019652912502398839105924382052538707147967387614413394700487589411973353061038660591057449481372615390542835825531225752806532620524931356081504102104613302959812918146259767437976893290853404945874963668851498618186832911100388153094047811841823364281834772963230590621535771249255485503053241042002354657932453561258594634917741940737697068503974995086995098220585514543531219776795111109157276423983803561057817536530931829389232470955459679939777761761835483876466044425887536365019908565322063389097011879323664307118078614744028218903469599473739122641065469873092555187619666127823413172597512663617700144158717547277911406313719573969997329498071624827120256628370409215894578731425497633618899994405939298593919650740889284890171350242986629631220002461850726987232126478891273462860364188689460888077351741082722989811910810423593251237577702010870347431135635232928960369745081880020545133471139968241278265254372776349492114684471238933596628690935141868334558712026401372931817379006640678111615141841840718461287376018587772764485934030951038401734566943728866164219828555895554719455875959151739461590276985576888905018433499127162514784642797623674746551280912778089127198410216197571543707969649383142655606037424302570709028749471546393471174807252118784234727888369156755648624177846757858900250159527314648737524811739716758499361621916440202265978685153825205538825151609684006875167958385156367379448679521449051476107630513995782935797693585041978051552568415366923538746341270532879383373576238635091538782744369299802209133008881186700641051626277953925858135838348021421053343029067167292234010224601775861083601952090939063779787957407389930555475950377829746126909198504098187206278242641195310896218795554130913161440389286241573935046548363072073971709787580702078154605983904667758672079495762988418285943957183964958480910926915726960662108604894120819141401921714727701875176681680890933799548837181525853546400969772491392736028373942769229928559057295183795017511965324155114631119137548696438142387383851944126507975121784212319725995507491610941597654656474216252743488993716960077816559027109582093725034181785181243579762107971740465206446051296888330441583305977072073414592464828495535939583064534172311448598463662683887807441210661912847338103458033022459634017098892867514704040927295194145885194885780264873732709768701774917086852647327610122759264362770070372118789951887956704782722428506672638987984924476090637243909324422565215299245378705927476109483928359692333298784868500261817047168079180559108729799965878756773286057523908169805166369865392020017216741638168067149995783587238581802369710739858298985987205217097647791670071879136136117019882615026168262840934928604773350924120678646627218631211912918256334412957047390044229778275717164206670125273007642028265840981312896099411463296376453216767684462525141771274561072627469086993892856407445154729674672540728071992519203076265864182584198332500345190507102426101847415619517431636015990586435533275687298554681494676812962896325815757963219678279437800447278580725296832881281903293249328082896314999128807233195880083953688841914123041671774781971234223987765590915093118030275130034771447179655362270687749003231056888987862380716776371238307096229793028321979910599172750999435411345324983771718026070651467757985044775692847799424178841660174923518104198141716224720518764662143934960532380461654336160485357722350316905368670209299013636123006659358151126881725236994745999011774902419476761283694382247343361294359238409854528813195089354263310176114296701983562921958237861789210497397493181586257464531126774170846874371903319571855754621521080342348757598745210014451131995771332803793543840638562963748801509323686199124666857381953536000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 28, 2013)

aronpm said:


> the full number (i hope that it is correct because i calculated it by hand and i dont want to do it again)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


You did this with a handheld calculator?


----------



## uniacto (Mar 28, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> You did this with a handheld calculator?



no, he used a pen and paper. Obviously.


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 28, 2013)

uniacto said:


> no, he used a pen and paper. Obviously.


And copied the answer to the post?


----------



## peterbone (Mar 28, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Just remembered this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ediiiaBedd8


Yes, that's exactly what I was quoting. I linked to the same videos a couple of pages back. The same guy contacted me for developing my simulator to help with solving large cubes. I think he has some useful ideas. It may seem like the first stage adds a lot of moves but it saves a lot later on and also relies less on trial and error.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 28, 2013)

What method are you going to use? Comms for edges will make finding pieces a lot faster.

If you do this and use block comms, you'll get a lower movecount.


----------



## applemobile (Mar 28, 2013)

Freeslice then comms for LL/L4 edges?


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 28, 2013)

Was thinking to do centres -> solve layer -> F104L -> K4LL

recog for F104L should be much easier than freeslice


----------



## CubeRoots (Mar 28, 2013)

should do yau105, would make centres nice and easy for you


----------



## qqwref (Mar 28, 2013)

For huge cubes, freeslice is actually really nice (for the first 8 edges anyway). If you are building an edge with e.g. blue on L and white on F, then after you insert an edge into FR, all you have to do is move all the pieces with blue on F and white on R over. The recognition for commutator FxL is pretty good too, but you still have to put together four edges, so why not just go all the way?

I won't deny that L4E can be pretty icky, but then again, so can ELL on huge cubes.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 28, 2013)

qqwref said:


> you still have to put together four edges, so why not just go all the way?



I don't understand you



qqwref said:


> I won't deny that L4E can be pretty icky, but then again, so can ELL on huge cubes.



Actually, ELL gets more efficient the larger the cubesize used.

For example, while L2E on 4x4x4 requires 1 alg, 7x7x7 only needs 2.


----------



## soup (Mar 28, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> What method are you going to use? Comms for edges will make finding pieces a lot faster.
> 
> If you do this and use block comms, you'll get a lower movecount.



I was thinking freeslice for the edges.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 28, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> I don't understand you


Well, how are you going to put those first four edges together? You don't want to build them Yau/K4 style because it's hard enough building these massive centers without also having to make sure you don't mess up the three edges you already put together. So you're probably going to end up using something like freeslice to build those first four edges, in which case you might as well just do eight of them that way.



Kirjava said:


> Actually, ELL gets more efficient the larger the cubesize used.
> 
> For example, while L2E on 4x4x4 requires 1 alg, 7x7x7 only needs 2.


Doesn't 4x4x4 have one wing group whereas 7x7x7 has two? I guess if you're talking about solving midges at the same time it's more impressive to do 7x7x7 L2E in two algs, but you really ought to be solving the midges along with the corners for any kind of odd cube LL. And I think you can do the same kind of paired-wing-group tricks for freeslice L4E as for ELL. I'd actually say they have similar characteristics in terms of efficiency and scalability.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 28, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Well, how are you going to put those first four edges together? You don't want to build them Yau/K4 style because it's hard enough building these massive centers without also having to make sure you don't mess up the three edges you already put together. So you're probably going to end up using something like freeslice to build those first four edges



This was my intention!



qqwref said:


> in which case you might as well just do eight of them that way.



I don't see why doing the first four this way makes doing the latter four the same way better than an alternative.



qqwref said:


> Doesn't 4x4x4 have one wing group whereas 7x7x7 has two? I guess if you're talking about solving midges at the same time it's more impressive to do 7x7x7 L2E in two algs, but you really ought to be solving the midges along with the corners for any kind of odd cube LL.



Nope.

You would propose doing 2 algs for corners and midges, instead of doing 1 alg for corners and solving midges for free during other algs.



qqwref said:


> And I think you can do the same kind of paired-wing-group tricks for freeslice L4E as for ELL. I'd actually say they have similar characteristics in terms of efficiency and scalability.



This is true!


----------



## qqwref (Mar 28, 2013)

I just had a weird thought. On a sufficiently large cube, in either L4E or ELL, every possible case is almost guaranteed to occur. Which means that for each step (e.g. first edge, second edge, last two edges) you can literally just do every alg in a row, applying it to the wing groups with that case on them. That would mean each additional layer only adds a really small number of moves... just the number of extra slices you have to do to include those groups in your L4E/ELL algs.



Kirjava said:


> You would propose doing 2 algs for corners and midges, instead of doing 1 alg for corners and solving midges for free during other algs.


Aha. What's your technique for solving midges for free during other algs? Can you give some examples?



Kirjava said:


> This is true!


Whee! More than one good method! I love when that happens.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 28, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I just had a weird thought. On a sufficiently large cube, in either L4E or ELL, every possible case is almost guaranteed to occur. Which means that for each step (e.g. first edge, second edge, last two edges) you can literally just do every alg in a row, applying it to the wing groups with that case on them. That would mean each additional layer only adds a really small number of moves... just the number of extra slices you have to do to include those groups in your L4E/ELL algs.



What I had in mind goes beyond that. You can solve two mismatched 3 cycles in the same alg quite easily with [X,Y,Z], so they don't even have to be the same case.



qqwref said:


> Aha. What's your technique for solving midges for free during other algs? Can you give some examples?



Block comms and stuff like [Flip, M r']. Hardest case is probably [r, B' U R' B U', l' M].



qqwref said:


> Whee! More than one good method! I love when that happens.



Saying that one method is good does not imply that another is bad.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 28, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> Saying that one method is good does not imply that another is bad.


Oh, of course not. But sometimes you can compare two methods and see that one is clearly better by some metric (ease of recognition, movecount, hugecube scalability, etc.) and fortunately that doesn't seem to be the case here.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh the other hand, on such a huge project, where mistakes could be costly, trying new methods may not be what you want to do.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 28, 2013)

Godmil said:


> Oh the other hand, on such a huge project, where mistakes could be costly, trying new methods may not be what you want to do.



the backspace key is a thing on this sim.


----------



## scylla (Mar 28, 2013)

To bad for you, your scramble has edge parity.....


----------



## uniacto (Mar 28, 2013)

scylla said:


> To bad for you, your scramble has edge parity.....



how can you tell?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 28, 2013)

uniacto said:


> how can you tell?



He can't.


----------



## ncube (Mar 28, 2013)

Aint nobody got time for that


----------



## soup (Mar 28, 2013)

scylla said:


> To bad for you, your scramble has edge parity.....



Of course it does. I'll tackle that once I get to the last two edges.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 29, 2013)

Good luck to you and your fingers.


----------



## soup (Mar 29, 2013)

Current progress:

960 minutes into the solve.






~4100 out of 63654 pieces solved. (~6.441%)

Took peterbone's advice and concentrated the green and blue pieces to the middle 4 faces.


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 29, 2013)

Are you ever gonna attempt anything higher than this in the future? Like if someone breaks your record.


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 4, 2013)

where are you upto?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 4, 2013)

Current progress?


----------



## soup (Apr 6, 2013)

Current progress:

I really haven't worked on the cube much lately. I think I'll get back to work on it soon enough:




4841 out of 63654 center pieces solved. (7.605%), ~1117 minutes into the solve.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 14, 2013)

So is this still going on?


----------



## peterbone (Apr 19, 2013)

I guess you lost some motivation for solving this. It gave me an idea though...

...Someone could make an online large cube of this size of larger. Anyone logged in can work on the cube so that someone can be working on it at all times - therefore solving it much more quickly than one person could.
- Only one person can work on the cube at a time.
- If there's more than one person logged in, then control passes to the next person if the current person has had control for 10 minutes, or if they've made no moves for 1 minute.
- All history of moves will be stored so that an admin can reset the cube to a previous state if it gets sabotaged or someone makes a mistake. The history can also be used to create a video once the cube is solved.
- There would also be a chat window.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2013)

peterbone said:


> I guess you lost some motivation for solving this. It gave me an idea though...
> 
> ...Someone could make an online large cube of this size of larger. Anyone logged in can work on the cube so that someone can be working on it at all times - therefore solving it much more quickly than one person could.
> - Only one person can work on the cube at a time.
> ...



ooooh

iwanna make it, sounds fun


----------



## Petro Leum (Apr 19, 2013)

peterbone said:


> I guess you lost some motivation for solving this. It gave me an idea though...
> 
> ...Someone could make an online large cube of this size of larger. Anyone logged in can work on the cube so that someone can be working on it at all times - therefore solving it much more quickly than one person could.
> - Only one person can work on the cube at a time.
> ...



I LOVE THIS
HAVE MY ADOPTED BABIES


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 19, 2013)

Petro Leum said:


> I LOVE THIS
> HAVE MY ADOPTED BABIES



Lol. I thought you gave then to Noah.


----------



## Ellsming (Apr 20, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> should do yau105, would make centres nice and easy for you




Nah, layer by layer is clearly the way to go.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2013)

I think reducing to a 15x15x15 cube would be easiest.


----------



## soup (Apr 20, 2013)

Current progress:

~20 hr. into the solve.






52/618 rows solved. (8.414%)

I should have some motivation back, since 50%+ of the face is now solved. At this pace, the centers should be done in roughly 240 hours' solve time.


----------



## KongShou (Apr 20, 2013)

lol ONLY 240 hours. the casual way he said it


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 21, 2013)

soup said:


> Current progress:
> 
> ~20 hr. into the solve.
> 
> ...



200 hours, you don't have to solve the last one.

and, you have removed all green from the U face so that will probably decrease that time by a bit more too


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 29, 2013)

Any update, soup?


----------



## soup (May 20, 2013)

Now that the record is 111x111x111, I'll be abandoning this solve.

*Final standings*:
20.083 hours. ~53% green face completed, 22198 moves.

I'll do a 115x115x115 solve instead.


----------



## Wassili (May 20, 2013)

Do you mind restarting? You must be quite pissed, no?


----------



## soup (May 20, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Do you mind restarting? You must be quite pissed, no?



No. Disappointed, but not exactly frothing at the mouth with rage.

The annoying part is that this cube will have 12960 more centers than the 105.


----------



## cmhardw (May 20, 2013)

soup, keep up your big cubes attempts. Even if you are not the one with The Record there are still people who notice, and are inspired by, the big cubes attempts you are doing.

It really inspired me to see that you were attempting a 105x105x105, and I even told some of friends about you. It saddens me to know that you are abandoning this attempt so easily (after Michael's 111x111x111 attempt).

If you are really in this for the record, then study Michael's method, try it several times on a smaller cube like a 10x10x10 or 20x20x20. If you can learn and understand his method, then you will be in a much better position to try to beat his records.

Good luck on your future attempts!


----------



## soup (May 21, 2013)

Well.. the attempt no longer lives up to what it was intended for, so I had to abandon it. 2nd place is the first loser, as they say. I'm taking a short break from pursuing a world record... I'll be working on a 60x60, since there aren't any listings for cubes of that size. Should be done in about a day's worth of solve time. I'll see if I can keep up with the large cube attempts.

Speaking of that, how about a thread for huge cube solves? (say, 20x20+)


----------



## cmhardw (May 21, 2013)

soup said:


> Well.. the attempt no longer lives up to what it was intended for, so I had to abandon it. 2nd place is the first loser, as they say.



I really feel sad whenever I read something like this from other cubers 

Good luck with your attempts. I know you will find much success. I only wish you would enjoy yourself more in the process :/


----------



## Cubo largo (May 30, 2013)

15BLD?


----------

